# Aristocraft Pennsylvania PRR tender with sound



## mymodeltrain (May 14, 2013)

As I mentioned last week I auctioned for a tender with sound. But when I received the item, there is no sound except when I put the tender on the track there is a small static noise, then silence. I opened the tender and I observed everything looks clean and normal except I don't know how to diagnose the sound board. If anyone has experience with this Aristocraft tender please let me know how to troubleshoot the problem.


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Who made the sound board? I may be wrong, but I don't think Aristo included sound with their engines. Some older sound units required a battery.

Knowing the manufacturer and the model number will help. They are all different.

Chuck


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

I have seen wheels for Hall sound effects, maybe the tender needs to move to make noises.


----------



## mymodeltrain (May 14, 2013)

Who made the sound board? I may be wrong, but I don't think Aristo included sound with their engines. Some older sound units required a battery.

I have seen wheels for Hall sound effects, maybe the tender needs to move to make noises. 



There is no sign on the board that I can tell who made it. It seems to be this tender does not need to connect to the engines. It should have sound by itself and the power is picked up from the track. I will look at the model number tonight.

I have the tender running on the track, but again there is no sound. Everything in the circuit board is very clean and neat there is no sign of damage or lose lines. And I check the connections, all are fine as I tested the light on the tender, it works well.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Post a pic, use the Go Advanced tab below, then you can add an attachment straight from your files. Manage attachments>browse>chose pic(s)>upload> close box> post reply.
John


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Is this tender the kind known as a "slope-back" tender? Its water tank will slope towards the rear of the frame. There should be a way to unlatch and raise the coal load. I have not looked at mine in some time, but I believe there is a volume control knob concealed under the coal load. The volume could be turned all the way down.

Just another thing you can try.

Regards,
David Meashey


----------



## mymodeltrain (May 14, 2013)

Dave, 
That is the one that you just described. I did turn the volume knob all the way to the max.


----------



## mymodeltrain (May 14, 2013)

This is the photo of the tender.


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

OK, the only other two things I can think of without having the tender in front of me (I'm at work) are: 1. Check for gunk on the wheel treads - this tender does get its power from the rails. and 2. I believe there is an excentric on one axle that activates the sound as it rotates. If that excentric does not turn, no sound.

Not sure what to do if it is slipping - perhaps some good glue OR it needs to be press fit back into place.

Sorry, but that is the best I can come up with. I'm not an electronics guy, so I have no clues for that end of the puzzle.

Best,
David Meashey


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Sorry I didn't know about a switcher with sound.

Chuck


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Yes Dave there are wheels; on the axle and a cam, hard rubber.


----------



## mymodeltrain (May 14, 2013)

Dave is right. I think that rubber wheel turns well, as I played around with it last night. But let me check it again tonight since it is likely a good place to start with.


----------

